# Pigeon Palooza



## K9Kirk (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2021)

A doos do.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice one.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 10, 2021)

Space Face said:


> A doos do.


Thanks.



Jeff15 said:


> Nice one.....


Thanks.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Doo yoo understooooooooood it?😉


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 11, 2021)

A nice shot of Squab...


----------

